# Gauge question!



## yetttavr6 (Apr 12, 2010)

have a VDO oil pressure sending unit (0-150psi)...dual port for factory fit (warning light) & gauge.
the vdo gauge is broken  I have an autometer sport comp gauge lying around(0-100psi) will it work with the sending unit???


----------



## yetttavr6 (Apr 12, 2010)

........


----------



## yetttavr6 (Apr 12, 2010)

...........


----------



## Greg_J (Oct 31, 2005)

whats the exact model that your autometer gauge is? if it works off the same ohm readings the sender sends out it should work fine. but then again its hard to say. i tried looking up autometer gauges and couldnt find to much info about what ohm range the work off of.


----------



## Greg_J (Oct 31, 2005)

Greg_J said:


> whats the exact model that your autometer gauge is? if it works off the same ohm readings the sender sends out it should work fine. but then again its hard to say. i tried looking up autometer gauges and couldnt find to much info about what ohm range the work off of.


 found what i was looking for, sorta. this is how the autometer 100psi sending unit sends its info, and how it lines up 

PSI Resistance in Ohms 
75 70 
70 73 
65 79 
60 85 
55 95 
50 105 
45 113 
40 120 
35 130 
30 140 
25 148 
20 156 
15 170 
10 190 
0 267 


vdo senders work from 10-180 ohm (so 10ohm = 0psi) or 240-33ohm (so 240ohm = 0) 

if you happen to have the 240-33ohm vdo sender, it should be very close to working with the autometer gauge. 

but easiest way to tell is to hook it up. it will either work, or not.


----------



## yetttavr6 (Apr 12, 2010)

Greg_J said:


> found what i was looking for, sorta. this is how the autometer 100psi sending unit sends its info, and how it lines up
> 
> PSI Resistance in Ohms
> 75 70
> ...


 sweet...how's the sending unit compare to a VDO one tho? if u have that avalible:thumbup: 
i hooked it up of course and i get a reading im just not sure how accurate it is....the sending unit runs the stock 7-12psi warning light as well that's why i got it, id like to keep it


----------



## Greg_J (Oct 31, 2005)

look up. lol. just edited my post.


----------



## yetttavr6 (Apr 12, 2010)

Greg_J said:


> look up. lol. just edited my post.


 ditto!


----------



## Greg_J (Oct 31, 2005)

honestly best way to test its accuracy is to get yourself some cheap mechanical gauge from autozone (they're like $30), run it with a T to the VDO pressure sender, and see if the pressure from the autozone gauge matches to the mechanical gauge.


----------



## yetttavr6 (Apr 12, 2010)

Greg_J said:


> honestly best way to test its accuracy is to get yourself some cheap mechanical gauge from autozone (they're like $30), run it with a T to the VDO pressure sender, and see if the pressure from the autozone gauge matches to the mechanical gauge.


 will do, thanks bro :beer:


----------



## Greg_J (Oct 31, 2005)

yetttavr6 said:


> will do, thanks bro :beer:


 np 

btw....u still mad bro? 
 

(no hard feelings)


----------



## yetttavr6 (Apr 12, 2010)

Greg_J said:


> np
> 
> btw....u still mad bro?
> 
> ...


 na dude...we're cool:thumbup: good sh!t....u know ur sh!t man, appriciate it...if i have any other questions, can i contact u on here? u just answered two of my post at the same time too!:thumbup: 

thanks again


----------



## Greg_J (Oct 31, 2005)

yetttavr6 said:


> na dude...we're cool:thumbup: good sh!t....u know ur sh!t man, appriciate it...if i have any other questions, can i contact u on here? u just answered two of my post at the same time too!:thumbup:
> 
> thanks again


 just send me a PM. i rarely lurk in the mk3 forums unless im bored (as you noticed :laugh


----------



## yetttavr6 (Apr 12, 2010)

Greg_J said:


> just send me a PM. i rarely lurk in the mk3 forums unless im bored (as you noticed :laugh


 yea lol! funny **** actually opcorn:


----------



## Greg_J (Oct 31, 2005)

yetttavr6 said:


> yea lol! funny **** actually opcorn:


 yea, that was by far my best work, mostly because you were so involved in it. my ribs are still sore from laughing so hard. :laugh:


----------



## yetttavr6 (Apr 12, 2010)

Greg_J said:


> yea, that was by far my best work, mostly because you were so involved in it. my ribs are still sore from laughing so hard. :laugh:


 ya got me...i had no come backs :banghead:


----------



## yetttavr6 (Apr 12, 2010)

say i just buy an auto meter replacement unit...would it hurt anything to leave the stock wire unhooked? 
would the dummy light come on?


----------



## Greg_J (Oct 31, 2005)

yea you can just buy the autometer sending unit. thats fine. as for the stock wire unhooked, i believe (dont quote me on this) if you ground it out it will essentially disable the dummy light in the dash. but since the autometer gauge has a built in warning, i wouldnt worry about it.


----------

